# denver or carolina



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

will it be the defense or the offense that wins the game?

GO DONKS!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

What... I thought you were gonna go calling. Da Bears.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Carolina

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't care. Already lost money on the coin flip, but at least it's going to the garden fund.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i wouldnt live in either place

wait,what was the question?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

CONGRATS DONKS.AND A QUICK PRAYER TO THE LORD THAT HE WOULD SEE FIT TO SOON HEAL THE PANTHERS FROM THE BEATING THEY HAVE TAKEN.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I was only cheering Denver on because I can't stand cam newton!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Budweisers commercials sucked this year too!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

glad to see Payton get the ring, hoped he would air it out "big" one last time. good thing the defense made the bus to play, poor cam looked a little sore by half time, he wasn't flexing or snickering at the end of the first quarter laboring to breathe and squinting......welcome to the Super Bowl Cam meet the floor!!!!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> Budweisers commercials sucked this year too!


payton gave em a couple good plugs after the game


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

jimmy shutt said:


> glad to see Payton get the ring, hoped he would air it out "big" one last time. good thing the defense made the bus to play, poor cam looked a little sore by half time, he wasn't flexing or snickering at the end of the first quarter laboring to breathe and squinting......welcome to the Super Bowl Cam meet the floor!!!!


poor cam, never faced a defense like this one.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Gunfighter said:


> I hate the broncos.......
> 
> at least the donkey's defense could get the job done......did the offense even play?


offense gets the attention , defense wins championships.

congrats to the donks and peyton on their successfull hunt for a championship.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great game! Really enjoyed seeing Newton eating turf most of the game.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

The game was just really sloppy in a way that I think a lot of the playoffs were this year (turnovers, fouls, etc).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

The kitten bowl was awesome this year.
That's as close to football as I get


----------

